# PC fährt von alleine runter und startet neu



## playEXCESSIVE (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo, von heute auf morgen hat mein PC angefangen, sich selbst runter zu fahren und wieder neu zu starten. Gestern hat es angefangen, da habe ich den PC gestartet, ein paar Minuten später hat er sich plötzlich von alleine runter gefahren (nicht einfach ausgegangen sondern richtig runter gefahren). Daraufhin versuchte er sich neu zu starten, schafft aber immer nur die ersten zwei Sekunden mit Lüfterstart usw. und startet dann wieder neu, bevor man überhaupt ins BIOS kommt. Das wiederholt er dann immer wieder, solange man nicht den Strom kappt. Manchmal schafft er es sogar zu starten, läuft dann aber nur wenige Minuten bis er sich wieder herunterfährt. Ich habe in der Zeit mit verschiedenen Programmen Grafikkarte, RAM und CPU getestet und es wurde kein Fehler ausgegeben. Eine Soft- oder Hardwareänderung gab es auch nicht, das Problem trat einfach von heute auf morgen auf. Vom Mainboard lässt sich auch kein beep oder ähnliches hören. Komisch ist, dass er oft wenn er es schafft sich hochzufahren, das Gigabyte Logo am anfang garnicht erst anzeigt, sondern gleich zum Login springt.
Das einzige was mir beim PC in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist, dass von dem roten und blauen Licht oben auf dem Gehäuse nur noch das rote leuchtet, das ist aber schon eine Weile so. Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich den PC fürs Homeoffice brauche.

Windows 10
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
MSI Geforce GTX 1080
Gigabyte H97-D3H
Cooler Master G650M
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2022)

Temperatur in Ordnung?
Evtl mal, WENN Du ins Bios kommst, eine andere Einstellung wählen (Leistung, Stromsparen, etc)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Januar 2022)

Irgendetwas geändert ?
mal ohne angeschlossene USB Geräte starten könnte auch hilfreich sein, es wär nicht das erste USB Device das urplötzlich Probleme macht.
Wenn der Rechner hochläuft dann erstmal die lebensnotwendigen Geräte (Maus, Tastatur) anstöpseln um dann das Problem weiter einzugrenzen.


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (4. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Temperatur in Ordnung?
> Evtl mal, WENN Du ins Bios kommst, eine andere Einstellung wählen (Leistung, Stromsparen, etc)


Ja die Temperatur ist soweit in Ordnung. Da er aktuell ab und zu wieder startet und auch mal kürzer und länger läuft, habe ich mal in den Windows-Energieoptionene versucht, auf Höchstleistung usw. zu ändern aber er springt immer wieder automatisch zurück auf ausbalanciert, das war aber früher nicht so. Könnte es damit zusammen hängen?


LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendetwas geändert ?
> mal ohne angeschlossene USB Geräte starten könnte auch hilfreich sein, es wär nicht das erste USB Device das urplötzlich Probleme macht.
> Wenn der Rechner hochläuft dann erstmal die lebensnotwendigen Geräte (Maus, Tastatur) anstöpseln um dann das Problem weiter einzugrenzen.


Das kann ich versuchen, habe ich noch nicht getestet. Aber der PC startet auch neu, wenn nichts angeschlossen ist, außer dem Stromkabel.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2022)

Ins blaue geraten:
Verbindungen zu den HDDs mal überprüft?
Hatte da so ein Fall, dass sie da mal was gelockert hatte


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (4. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ins blaue geraten:
> Verbindungen zu den HDDs mal überprüft?
> Hatte da so ein Fall, dass sie da mal was gelockert hatte


Ich habe eben alle Kabel geprüft und nochmal nachgedrückt falls was locker ist. Außerdem habe ich mal das NT ausgebaut und aufgemacht (musste dafür das Garantiesiegel entfernen aber dürfte eh keine Garantie mehr haben) und habe gesehen, dass es voll mit Staub war, welchen ich dann möglichst gut entfernt habe. Jetzt kann ich auch wieder den Leistungsmodus auf Ultimativ, Höchstleistung usw. ändern. Ob es damit zusammen hing?


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2022)

playEXCESSIVE schrieb:


> Ich habe eben alle Kabel geprüft und nochmal nachgedrückt falls was locker ist. Außerdem habe ich mal das NT ausgebaut und aufgemacht (musste dafür das Garantiesiegel entfernen aber dürfte eh keine Garantie mehr haben) und habe gesehen, dass es voll mit Staub war, welchen ich dann möglichst gut entfernt habe. Jetzt kann ich auch wieder den Leistungsmodus auf Ultimativ, Höchstleistung usw. ändern. Ob es damit zusammen hing?


Zu heisses Netzteil?
DAs wäre doch durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass damit das Problem gelöst ist 

Gib bescheid, falls der PC anstandslos läuft


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (4. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zu heisses Netzteil?
> DAs wäre doch durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass damit das Problem gelöst ist
> 
> Gib bescheid, falls der PC anstandslos läuft


Mache ich! Mich wundert nur, dass er Anfangs ja erst gar nicht hochgefahren ist, da kann das Netzteil ja noch gar nicht zu heiß gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomygnomi (13. Januar 2022)

Klingt für mich nicht nach einem Hardwareproblem.
Bei zu heißem Netzteil würde der Computer abstürzen und nicht herunterfahren. Ebenso bei der CPU
Einmal den Ereignisanzeige befragen wäre sicherlich auch hilfreich, wenn er denn lange genug anbleibt.


----------

